# voshon lenard to sign with denver (and start)



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

http://nuggets.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=nuggets&action=display&num=1063068697

interesting news...does white become the backup to melo or tradebait?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'd like to hear more on it before I assume that White is being thrust to the bench. Denver isn't exactly going to be making noise is the west this year anyways, so I would wonder why they'd start a decent role player over young potential.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

true but i think the rationale is (if true):

1. voshon provides the team with more outside shooting in the starting lineup (miller isnt a good shooter from outside)

2. he can play better D than white

3. white can improve our bench and go to his better position

4. we are young enough...more vets=better.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

I just hope Voshon is coming cheap and short-term. He'll be a nice addition, but isn't a long-term answer.

I assume White will primarily back up Carmelo now, but have plenty of chances to earn minutes at SG.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

The more I think about it, the more I like the addition of Voshon Lenard. He and Barry are good shooters, they bring something to Denver which wasn't there last season: a chance for hitting three-pointers  

I also think that this move is good considering the development of Rodney White. It takes some pressure off him to become a starting shooting guard right away. He can learn one more year to become a great wing player, which must not necessarily be bad.


----------



## DownUnderWonder (May 27, 2003)

Denver with 2 reliable gunners from 3... I like it. This francise is certainly coming along isnt it...:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

if we sign vo, we will have added 3 players who shot better from 3 pt land last year than ANYONE we had on our team last year.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

vo will sign a multiyear deal soon...

http://nuggets.proboards.com/index.cgi?board=cba&action=display&num=1063183620&start=0


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Well...the new-look Nuggets' backcourt won't scare anyone, but it will be much more competitive than last season. The Nuggets appear pretty well set at each position, but are most precarious at center given questions about Camby's durability and Elson's readiness. 

Let the season begin!


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

*Insider: Rodney White*



> The guy who could be the odd man out in Denver is Rodney White. White started to show signs of life toward the end of last season and finished the year as the team's starting shooting guard. But his lack of defensive intensity and his abysmal perimeter shooting will probably push him to the bench in favor of either Barry or Lenard.
> 
> That leaves White looking for minutes backing up Barry, Lenard and Anthony at the three. Still, White's future is in his own hands. Nuggets sources say he's been working out hard all summer and is in the best shape of his life. If he can come in and show he's matured, especially defensively, it's not out of the question that he could work his way back into the starting role. If he can't, don't be shocked if he's trade bait this season. If the Nuggets don't pick up his fourth year this fall, he'll come off the books at season's end.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I'm dissapointed. Barry and Lenard are going to be ahead of Trep in the rotation on reputation alone. Trep is a great shooter and one of the best leapers in the league and is ready to be at least a 20 min a game player.

Hopefully he goes to another teams training camp.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

trep will be at our training camp. very exciting player.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> I'm dissapointed. Barry and Lenard are going to be ahead of Trep in the rotation on reputation alone. Trep is a great shooter and one of the best leapers in the league and is ready to be at least a 20 min a game player.
> 
> Hopefully he goes to another teams training camp.


Great shooter? Please. I agree with everything else, but that's one thing Trepagnier is not. He hasn't shown consistency on his jump shot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Great shooter? Please. I agree with everything else, but that's one thing Trepagnier is not. He hasn't shown consistency on his jump shot.


Trepagnier is just a really good athlete IMO. He was a great player at SC, but his game doesn't translate well to the pros. He will be a journeyman in this league at best.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>newmessiah10</b>!
> 
> 
> Trepagnier is just a really good athlete IMO. He was a great player at SC, but his game doesn't translate well to the pros. He will be a journeyman in this league at best.


Yeah, we'll see. If he does show some consistency on his jump shot there's no reason he can't be a backup shooting guard in this league. If Brian Scalabrine can make it, so can Jeff Trepagnier.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He is a good shooter, he didn't have confidence in his rookie year but he has it back now is back to shooting the way he did at SC. His main weakness is ball handling.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa (Jun 28, 2003)

No, he's not a good shooter. He did well in summer league though, and we'll see if that carries over.


----------

